# So slow.....



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

so so fucking slow.
Judging by your age/odour today could not possibly be the first time you have ever used a cash point.

Seriously, if you are hanging around waiting to die - fuck off and do it somewhere else.
It's fucking simple, put the pin in, select cash - select amount and fuck off. I used the same machine as you, i did not get a prompt saying dither and circle your fucking fingers around the buttons for as long as it takes for the bloke behind you to shoe the fuck out of you.
If you really are that fucking stupid you shouldn't use the machine in the first place.

Clear example of brothers and sisters bed sharing.

Fuckwit!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ronin said:


> so so fucking slow.
> Judging by your age/odour today could not possibly be the first time you have ever used a cash point.
> 
> Seriously, if you are hanging around waiting to die - fuck off and do it somewhere else.
> ...


Literally LOL

Especially...


> Clear example of brothers and sisters bed sharing.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

By the time he had finished i needed a hair cut!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

and that was just the palms!


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Classic thread :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

spain said:


> Classic thread :lol:


Nah mate. But this is ...........


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ronin said:


> so so fucking slow.
> Judging by your age/odour today could not possibly be the first time you have ever used a cash point.
> 
> Seriously, if you are hanging around waiting to die - fuck off and do it somewhere else.
> ...


You should talk about been slow. :wink: :lol:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Did he not get a second card out after he had finished cocking around with this first one, those are the ones I end up behind.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Are we talking about the piss smelling retired oldies who have all week to go fucking shopping, to the coast etc!!! :evil: But no they leave it to a bank holiday or weekend to do! :roll: feckers!


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Comes a close second to the daft fuckers who insist on using their mobile while going through the check-out.

PS. Bet he worked in IT :roll:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

PATT said:


> Comes a close second to the daft fuckers who insist on using their mobile while going through the check-out.
> 
> PS. Bet he worked in IT :roll:


Or the ones who wait until the total has been added up before they start looking for their purses and scraping around in for the right cash


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

s3_lurker said:


> PATT said:
> 
> 
> > Comes a close second to the daft fuckers who insist on using their mobile while going through the check-out.
> ...


Now I'm starting to get slightly annoyed :evil:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

funny thread...or those who use their "switch" cards to buy a quids worth of goods and are always in front of you at the till... :evil:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

PATT said:


> Comes a close second to the daft fuckers who insist on using their mobile while going through the check-out.


If they are just in front of me,
I start singing loudly ...... they ALWAYS get the message


----------



## camp freddie (Oct 2, 2005)

Or the ones who move forward at the cash tills before you have paid.Soon move back when i leen my 14 st. on there trolly!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Or the ones who fill up the parking machines with the tiniest shrapnel from their purses, then find that they don't have enough change for the total amount!!! So they press the return button, spend f**k'n ages picking up all their change - only to start again with a credit card! Makes my blood boil. It's like being at a chimp's tea-party. :evil: :evil: 
.


----------

